# Financial requrement spouse visa- working two jobs



## thomasvanderhool (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi,
I have been working for 7 months at two different employers, and combining the payslips i get up to 1600 a month

can I apply under category A?

i cant go under cat B, because i just started the jobs 7 months ago, and as i read for cat B I need to show 12month payslips

I work 40h on my first job, and 20 on my second, both salaried, if that matters.

Thank You in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Only under Cat B as you work for two different employers.
You don't have to work for 12 months, only that your combined income in the last 12 months comes to £18,600. But as you earn £1,600 a month, you will reach £18,600 in 11.5 months so 12-month pay evidence is needed. For someone earning, say, £3,000 a month, they only need 7-month worth of pay slips.


----------



## TFSI (Aug 30, 2013)

My wife has just got her settlement visa for the UK. I am working 2 jobs earning around £1650 gross a month. I had one job for around 17 months and one for around 8 months at the time of the application.

I used the appendix form and APPLIED UNDER CATEGORY A. I put both of my employers details in the space provided writing a little bit smaller and attached a breakdown of my income in the extra information part. I sent 6 months payslips from both jobs and all the usual things required.

It clearly states in the guidance notes that if you have been with the employer for more than six months then the income can be used towards the financial requirement. It does not state that it has to be one job so if you have 2 jobs and you have been working there for over 6 months and every month you're earnings are over £1550 gross combined you will pass the financial requirement.

I hope this helps everyone who is in the same situation as I was a few months ago. If any one needs any help give us a shout.


----------



## thomasvanderhool (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi TFSI,

thank you very much for the reply, I thought so as well, but I'm a bit skeptical because of Joopas reply.

If u could just tell me which country is your wife from?
And your second job, it was a fixed salary, or a hourly one?

Thank you very much


----------



## jamesharrison (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, I totally agree with TFSI words & its really helpful to everyone who are facing such an issue.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This is what it says about Cat A:
"5.1.1. Where the applicant's partner (and/or the applicant if they are in the UK with permission to work) is in salaried employment at the date of application and has been with the *same employer * _[note employer - singular, not employers] _for at least 6 months prior to the date of application, they can count their gross annual salary towards the financial requirement."
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary

The plain reading of the rule is that since it mentions '"the same employer" and not 'employers", only those working for the same employer in more than one job is eligible. Now it can be argued that the rule isn't 100% clear and you may have a chance with two jobs and two employers, but I'd say this is taking a risk. You were lucky or your ECO took a sympathetic view. Others may not be so lucky.

That's why I suggest people go under Cat B when working for multiple employers. I know some professional advisors say you can go under Cat A with multiple employers, but I want to play safe in the absence of unambiguous guidance.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry but Joppa gives loads of FREE accurate advise on here which has helped many, many people. Anyone that doubts his view should simply pay for legal advise.....


----------



## WelshEmma (Oct 6, 2013)

*Category A Financial Requirements*



TFSI said:


> My wife has just got her settlement visa for the UK. I am working 2 jobs earning around £1650 gross a month. I had one job for around 17 months and one for around 8 months at the time of the application.
> 
> I used the appendix form and APPLIED UNDER CATEGORY A. I put both of my employers details in the space provided writing a little bit smaller and attached a breakdown of my income in the extra information part. I sent 6 months payslips from both jobs and all the usual things required.
> 
> ...


Could you please confirm which Country you are from, I am assuming the UK? I would have had one job for 12 months and the second for 6 months on applying for my husbands visa to come to the UK and also wish to enter both jobs under Category A otherwise we have to wait a further 6 months for my 12 months of slips from my second job if applying under Category B


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It doesn't matter which country, as all applications by non-EEA citizens go under the same rules. 
There does seem to be increasing evidence that multiple jobs over 6 months but less than 12 months are acceptable under Cat A. There have been a few cases reported here, and there are undoubtedly more success stories. Wish the guidance was clearer, but all we have is argument from silence. It doesn't say you can't apply with two or more jobs, but neither does it say you can. Some professional advisors say yes, others say no or unsure.


----------



## Blizades (Oct 3, 2013)

I am in the same situation and I will be applying under Cat A, as I cannot wait another 6 months.



thomasvanderhool said:


> Hi TFSI,
> 
> thank you very much for the reply, I thought so as well, but I'm a bit skeptical because of Joopas reply.
> 
> ...


This is music to my ears! Sent you a message mate.

Thanks


----------



## TFSI (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi.

I did post a detailed reply explaining exactly what I sent for my application but the post was kindly removed by somebody for reasons not made clear.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It was removed by me because you used immoderate language in your post. I could have given you warning about it but I didn't, which would have prevented you from posting again. If you refrain from using such language in the future, you can participate in forum discussions.


----------



## TFSI (Aug 30, 2013)

The language I used was not abusive. I have not come on here to argue. I was responding to your post about me being 'lucky' and getting sympathy from the ECO which clearly is not the case.


----------

